# couple hour old member



## jbrownslms (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi guys, just joined up a couple hours ago, I am a heavy equipment operator by profession but am an aspiring hobby machinist. I currently have a small milling machine, and I am hoping to locate a lathe soon so I can start building scale marine steam engines just to start. Its nice to finally find a site with guys that are fairly close to me I am in b.c. 

Jamie


----------



## Alexander (Jun 18, 2015)

Hey welcome to the form Jamie. Have you spent much time running your mill yet? What model is your machine?


----------



## Janger (Jun 18, 2015)

first a mill, then lathe, then a lot of tooling, metal, more metal, band saw, welding .... it never ends.. :> 
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jbrownslms (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Alex if I may or do you prefer alexander? I have spent a few hours on the dials, mostly building the what ever projects and also just making chips For practice. My mill is an old husky 6x26 knee mill. I totally rebuilt it except for the paint I kinda like the patina.


----------



## jbrownslms (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi janger thank you for the welcome, unfortunately tooling is not what im short of I have purchased a couple of old machinists tool boxes and have ended up with enough tooling to last a life time


----------



## Alexander (Jun 18, 2015)

I always go by Alex. It wouldn't let me use a name that short when I signed up. Alexander is my full name though so I'm not picky.


----------



## jbrownslms (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is my mill


----------



## jbrownslms (Jun 18, 2015)

Good alex it is lol!


----------



## Alexander (Jun 18, 2015)

Oh Yeah that mill is sweet. Nice machine!


----------



## jbrownslms (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Alex, it gets me by. Once I build my big shop I will probably upgrade to a bridgeport or something a little better, power feeds etc. My shop is a little crowded right now as I am restoring a car to


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice Mill! It's actually a large step up from what I have been using, you'll be fine, haha.

Where about in BC are you? (If you don't mind me asking.)

Glad you found the forum, 



jbrownslms said:


> Its nice to finally find a site with guys that are fairly close to me I am in b.c.


Yeah, I was hunting for a Canadian centric forum for awhile before this site existed too. How did you find us anyways?


----------



## jbrownslms (Jun 19, 2015)

Jwest7788 said:


> Nice Mill! It's actually a large step up from what I have been using, you'll be fine, haha.
> 
> Where about in BC are you? (If you don't mind me asking.)
> 
> ...


I found the site on practical machinist. Im in kamloops, about 6 hours away


----------



## Janger (Jun 20, 2015)

I put up a reference to us on practical machinist....
@Jwest7788 Josh, I think you have a hobbymachinist . Com acct? Maybe put up something if you haven't already...


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jun 22, 2015)

Janger said:


> I put up a reference to us on practical machinist....
> @Jwest7788 Josh, I think you have a hobbymachinist . Com acct? Maybe put up something if you haven't already...



I often think about this, but have been weary of moving forward on it. I feel kind of at a conflict of interest or something. Maybe I'll take the dive today, haha.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 26, 2016)

jbrownslms said:


> Hi guys, just joined up a couple hours ago, I am a heavy equipment operator by profession but am an aspiring hobby machinist. I currently have a small milling machine, and I am hoping to locate a lathe soon so I can start building scale marine steam engines just to start. Its nice to finally find a site with guys that are fairly close to me I am in b.c.
> 
> Jamie


Welcome aboard Alex.


----------

